# Rant about automatic transmissions



## rustywrangler (May 29, 2010)

ARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  I just spent the morning searching for a tap and die set along with a helicoil kit to fix my freeking 07 caravan's trans fluid pan bolt that stripped out the aluminum case.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 29, 2010)

OF ALL THE DAMN PLACES THAT SELL HELICOILS NONE, NONE are open today.    

Where did I find a helicoil kit with its own tap and handle, ADVANCEAUTO PARTS for the win.

For $25 I got the kit along with 10 coils.   That was so easy to install.  I just took my time, went easy on the power drill speed and it chewed right into it.  

RTV is now drying on the pan hand tight to the case.  


I just have one question after this. WHY ON EARTH DO AUTO TRANS CASES NOT HAVE A STUPID DRAIN PLUG?????????????????????????


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2010)

Because....
1) They last a long time before maintainance.
2)You should always replace the filter in it as well.
3)The dealer wants to force you to have it done there, for twice the costs! 

Actually, I think it is your old jeep putting a ju-ju curse on you for dumping her!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 29, 2010)

havasu said:


> Actually, I think it is your old jeep putting a ju-ju curse on you for dumping her!




Oh she put bad ju-ju on me long before I kicked her to the curb.  It was long overdue. No jeeper should have to weather what I was going thru.    Every inch I made forward in repairs, she hit me a foot backwards.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my. That's need some professional attention.


----------



## Deek281 (Dec 9, 2010)

The scary thing here is, havasu is dead on with his reasons. I have some shop management background, and they are made that way to prevent Joe Average from working on them too much. Ever change the SPARK PLUGS in that caravan? Its a nightmare. The fronts take 5 mins, the backs take an hour each. The only way I have found  to get to the back ones is to put the thing on ramps and reach in from the firewall side and get them out. If you have small hands, you might be able to get in around the intake tube and reach down behind the valve cover. I'm not tall enough to try that one. Oh, for the record, my wife has an 01 caravan. I changed the lower intake gasket on one of her friends' Pontiac minivan once. Had to pull rocker levers and pushrods out to remove gasket. Talk about a pain.


----------



## Bubaman (Nov 5, 2013)

My wife currently drives an 02 Chrysler Town&Country. The easiest way I found to do the back 3 plugs on this one is from the top. There is enough room between the fire wall and motor on hers to reach behind from the top,not sure if the 01 are different or not. The other 2 Caravans we have owned I had to do from the back/underneath. I use about an 24" piece of hose on the tip of the plug and just sort of guide it in.I use the hose to turn the plug in and just pop it off when it seats. Other trick is the higher up you can get the van the easier it is to work from the back/underneath.There are definetly times I am glad I have access to a friends lift.

As far as the plug in the trans pan thing.I agree you should be changing the filter and fluid at the same time,however a plug would make that a much cleaner process.When I had my trans rebuilt in my 93 Dodge Ramcharger I swapped out the pan for one from a late model Dodge truck which are a little deeper giving me more fluid capacity for better cooling and have a plug in them from factory.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm just glad I don't own a minivan.


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 5, 2013)

it is fairly simple to add a drain plug to the pan.  when I rebuilt my AOD for the 67 mustang the rebuild kit came with a drainplug and showed where to drill the hole to install it.  I would highly recommend doing that any time you have to pull the pan for any reason.


----------

